# Bizarre String Break



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Here's a new one, for me anyway. 

I played a gig last Friday, and during my 12 string set, I broke a string while taking off my capo! 

I just finished playing _Hasn't Hit Me Yet_, and I was taking off the capo when the G4 string broke at the tuning peg. How does that even happen? Thankfully it didn't *hit me,* and if it *hasn't yet*, I doubt it will. 

Needless to say the tuning went haywire, and I had to play the rest of the set on my 6 string. 

Any other odd string breaks out there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2018)

Back in the 80's, the bassist in our band broke his E string.
He's a finger man too.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

A bass break?!?! That _is_ unusual!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd check the tuning peg for any burrs, it happened to my melody maker. At first I thought it was just a bad string but sure enough there was a small burr right on the edge of hole where the string passes through.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Morkolo said:


> I'd check the tuning peg for any burrs, it happened to my melody maker. At first I thought it was just a bad string but sure enough there was a small burr right on the edge of hole where the string passes through.


That was my first thought too, but when I re-strung it, everything was fine. The strings were kinda old, so I'm going with that as the culprit.


----------

